# need help re-painting a vinyl mask



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been searching for a tutorial or tips on painting vinyl but all I get are spray paints used in the automotive industry. I'm looking for something more like the old little bottles of Testor paints we used as kids to paint our plastic stock car models. I want to fix a tear in a vinyl mask and use it for a prop and match the color of the mask in the repair (it's sort of a mustardy tan color). I also just ordered another mask on closeout that I want to repaint. What products have others used to change the look of vinyl without using a spray can? I need to use a variety of colors to get the effect I'm after, not just white, black, or red. What are your suggestions? I want the paint to last and not destroy the vinyl.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might find that acrylic paints such as those you can buy at Michaels will work for this purpose.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Acrylic paints as Roxy suggested will work fine. I've repainted latex props in the past this way and the paint always held up. If you have an airbrush, you can thin the paints down or experiment with waterproof inks to get a smoother finish.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Roxy and Sawtooth- I'll try some acrylic paint I already have and see how it goes.


----------

